# washing dogs butt?



## miller901 (Jul 15, 2011)

My dog's butt smells terrible. She has to go get her anal glands expressed pretty often and she has an appointment for Tuesday. I was wondering if there's a way to clean the area so it stops smelling so bad for the next few days?


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

If you don't want to give her a bath, you can get a waterless shampoo. Spray it on to saturate the area and towel dry. You can also use dog wipes.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I have this issue with one of my little ones. I just put him in the dry bath tub and use a cup to rinse his rear end only, use some baby shampoo, rinse and dry.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Baby wipes are your friend.


----------



## miller901 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Aisell (Nov 28, 2011)

I want to thank you too, because I've the same problem with my Bono. I used dog wipes & now I'm very pleased . Thank you so much for advices again!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

You might also want to have the groomer or vet check the anal glands Aisell...a really smelly rear is usually either anal glands or poop that got stuck.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

mom24doggies said:


> You might also want to have the groomer or vet check the anal glands Aisell...a really smelly rear is usually either anal glands or poop that got stuck.


Yep and maybe an sanitary clip at the groomers?


----------



## CavallierFan21 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'ld definitely suggest a vet check too! Otherwise baby wipes are your best solution


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

Has the vet taught you to release the anal sacs yourself? She might be leaking fluid... and a common "fix" for this over time is surgery.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

WheatenDaneMom said:


> Has the vet taught you to release the anal sacs yourself? She might be leaking fluid... and a common "fix" for this over time is surgery.



Sorry miller901......may be of interest to us both..... 

Not trying to override your post........but can this anal gland surgery be done at any age and how easy of a surgery is it and recuperation time?


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

You know I don't know too much about the surgery itself... I just learned about it in pre-vet. I've actually never known a dog to have one but my co-workers dog is having this problem and it was considered to her.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

I just did a little research on it and the quick consensus is... don't do the surgery unless you encounter repeated infections from the leaking part... it can cause stool incontinence... risk outweighs the benefit and people suggest just cleansing them yourself... which isn't that hard... rubber gloves, paper towel... get your finger tips at the 5:00 and 7:00... squeeze and pull towards the anus (out the hole, into the towel). 

LOL...

Here...

http://www.ehow.com/video_2275318_express-dog_s-anal-gland.html


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

I was taught to put my fingers in the butt and squeeze them from the in and outside, and out the hole...

That video is MUCH BETTER


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

WheatenDaneMom said:


> I just did a little research on it and the quick consensus is... don't do the surgery unless you encounter repeated infections from the leaking part... it can cause stool incontinence... risk outweighs the benefit and people suggest just cleansing them yourself... which isn't that hard... rubber gloves, paper towel... get your finger tips at the 5:00 and 7:00... squeeze and pull towards the anus (out the hole, into the towel).
> 
> LOL...
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info......no op for us......I'd rather let the vet do the expressing; he showed me how but my little Leeo has his glands way back and not at the normal position.....I have tried numerous times and no results.  Poor Leeo ended up probably needing preperation-H.


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

My vet told me to increase his fiber intake a little bit to firm up the stools - try pumpkin?


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Try a different food that results in firmer stools - the soft stools either don't express them, or can clog the glands and make more problems. A healthy dog shouldn't need their anal glands done. I find dogs on a raw diet rarely have an issue with anal glands, but their poops are often hard rocks so they express things naturally. 

If you don't want to do a total raw diet, perhaps try a chicken back meal once a week or so, or ground raw with the bone in, same idea. It might be less expensive than the vet doing it all the time!


----------



## MariJoy (Nov 10, 2011)

re: expressing the anal gland : I did this myself sometimes with my Lhasa - its not so bad once you know how. I was told to press index and second fingers gently, then more firmly to either side of the anus when he was in the bath (not, however in the tub water cause its going to get icky)...if the gland is full it should start to express an oily brown substance and voila, you're done...it is a STINKY process though.


----------



## Aisell (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you mom24 I'll do that in our next vet visit


----------



## SaraBee (Dec 28, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> I have this issue with one of my little ones. I just put him in the dry bath tub and use a cup to rinse his rear end only, use some baby shampoo, rinse and dry.


Yep, that is what i do to. only takes 2 minutes and no need for the hair dryer either since the only part that is wet is it's butt. lol


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

For times of soft stool we keep low scented dog wipes (think baby diaper wipes) on hand. Would probably work for you too. Have you talked to your vet about bulking up the pups food so to help naturally express them when they poop?

Brown rice with some fresh pumpkin is a great treat to add bulk. Higher fiber food (we use pure vita grain free bison, highest non prescription we have found) or give treats w high fiber (Blue has some pretty good ones).


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I would just like to add that if the smell keeps up and you cannot express the glands ... see your vet. Leeo had a bad bacterial skin infection two weeks ago because I did not get the glands unclogged.  Poor guy looked like he had blisters and scabs all over his rear and back. It took antibiotics to fix it and a pain/itch shot. 

I was told to have the glands expressed by the vet every 6 weeks............


----------

